

Free E-Books Directory - oscardelben
http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/

======
zzzmarcus
<http://manybooks.net> is another good one. It's mostly public domain books
that you can download in just about any format imaginable.

------
uninverted
Definately useful, but it seems a bit sparse at the moment. Are they planning
to add more books?

